# Cheapest place for scanner and fax machine



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Need to buy a scanner and fax machine anyone know the cheapest place as its ony to use a couple of times a month so dont need a heavy duty one

TIA


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

philly said:


> Need to buy a scanner and fax machine anyone know the cheapest place as its ony to use a couple of times a month so dont need a heavy duty one
> 
> TIA


bionic


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

I went to the Auction House to day and they had some very cheap in Paphos.

Thansk


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> I went to the Auction House to day and they had some very cheap in Paphos.
> 
> Thansk


Where is this please ?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Philly, you could always use Amazon and get delivered, usually within 1 week.

Steve


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

The auction is in Geriskepiou not sure how you spell it just past the square on the main Road opposite the pet shop.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geroskipou


----------



## Bazza2011 (Feb 14, 2011)

Steve, is that Amazon_com or Amazon_co_uk? Sorry for underscores, forum won't let me post links yet.

Amazon shipping to Cyprus would solve a lot of my sourcing issues, and there are a few more thing I can leave behind in the UK
Bazza


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Bazza2011 said:


> Steve, is that Amazon_com or Amazon_co_uk? Sorry for underscores, forum won't let me post links yet.
> 
> Amazon shipping to Cyprus would solve a lot of my sourcing issues, and there are a few more thing I can leave behind in the UK
> Bazza


Amazon.com don't ship to Cyprus. Amazon.co.uk do.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah Veronica is right, had 2 items shipped over here last week, took just over a week from order to delivery.

Steve


----------



## Bazza2011 (Feb 14, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Amazon_com don't ship to Cyprus. Amazon.co.uk do.


Thank you Veronica. Does this mean if you want an Amazon Kindle you can purchase it in the UK and get all the books on the _co_uk store for it in Cyprus??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Bazza2011 said:


> Thank you Veronica. Does this mean if you want an Amazon Kindle you can purchase it in the UK and get all the books on the _co_uk store for it in Cyprus??


I would assume so but don't take it for granted. It depends on the supplier to some extent. You would be best to check with the supplier where Kindle books come from.


----------



## Bazza2011 (Feb 14, 2011)

Will do, Thank you Veronica


----------

